
Modern-Day BBSing on an Epson CP/M-based Laptop from 1984 - blakespot
http://www.bytecellar.com/2018/04/14/modern-day-bbsing-on-the-epson-px-8-cp-m-laptop-circa-1984/
======
krupan
Sorry, didn't read the full article, I got distracted with the link to an
actual BBS. I went to the page and read that I could connect from my browser
so I clicked it. When the ascii art slowly painted across the screen I about
fell out of my chair. The wave of nostalgia was overwhelming. When I tried
typing "visitor" and every keypress exhoed twice I totally lost it. Pure joy.
Nothing has transported me back to the early days of my computer wonder so
completely before. What was the AT command to fix that again?

~~~
nrh
ATE0!

Once upon a time I worked for what was (once) the world's largest BBS.
Remember the US Robotics Courier HST? 16.8kbps! Now imagine a room filled with
shelf after shelf of Couriers, several hundred individual lines, at least a
few hundred amps worth - all negotiating vigorously, clicking on-hook and off,
all the time. Fun times.

Pretty sure I could still tell the difference between a 14.4k and 16.8k
negotiation by ear.

~~~
blakespot
Nifty. Which BBS was this?

------
Theodores
The build quality and design of this early Japanese computer hardware has
stood the test of time really well. If you saw this Epson 'device' in
somewhere unusual, e.g. a factory or a courtroom, it would not look out of
place and dated.

~~~
ddingus
Maybe just a shade today, but I largely agree.

Great product.

------
bhhaskin
That is pretty cool. I didn't know there are BBS still running out there.
Thanks for sharing.

~~~
taborj
Oh, friend. You are missing out.

[https://www.telnetbbsguide.com/](https://www.telnetbbsguide.com/)

------
busterarm
Can anyone tell me what the background music in the video is?

